# Unofficial AFV GB?



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> OK, so unless there are any changes to it, here it is:
> 
> GROUP BUILD – Proposed 2009 – 2010 Schedule
> 
> ...



Well, as you can see, there's a while before an AFV GB is up and running and I for one am gagging to build a tank. Anyone else up for a wee on the side unofficial WWII tank GB?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 25, 2009)

All I have is that beauty Nashorn u sent to me Jan, and that sucker will take 3 months all by its lonesome, so Ill be waiting on the armor build....

And Im really lookin forward to it as well, cause the detailing on that is gonna be insane....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

Got 2 Tigers already on the go, one early and one late model in 1/48....but haven't touched them in a while....early is close to painting I think?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

..can do that for you....maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you frightfully old boy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

You are most welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2009)

I've got some PzKfw IV's to finish, along with some other bits and pieces, for a (huge) diorama, plus the finishing touches to a Panther for a small diorama. But, when I'll be able to get around to it is another thing!
I might be able to throw in something eventually, but my house needs re-organising in order to place all the models and dioramas first!!


----------



## muller (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm building a M41 Bulldog right now and having great fun! I have a Panzer IV in the stash and a couple of half-tracks, I'm up for it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2009)

[email protected] forgot those pics Jan! have to wait another day....sorry man...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

No worries Wayne, there's always another day mate, no stress!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok Jan here is the Tiger I Early version, 1/48, got this far and stopped!?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking great Wayne! Question though, is it easier build everything in one go and paint camouflage after, with wheels and everything on? What do you do?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Armorama :: In-Box Review: Bison I by Rudi Richardson


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Looking great Wayne! Question though, is it easier build everything in one go and paint camouflage after, with wheels and everything on? What do you do?



Each of the tanks i have done I have built the main kit with most of the bits'n'pieces attached, but left off the wheels and tracks, did these separately.

...and here's my late version Tiger I...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## muller (May 1, 2009)

Any German 1/35 armour in my LHS is twice the price of any other stuff. They have a Dragon Sd.Kfz.234/4 and its €56!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

This one? It's £29.35 at Hannants and £26.42 at Model Hobbies....


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2009)

I have to say that Dragon armour and military figures kits are excellent, but at a price. A few years ago, I built a couple of their tanks, and although they were very good indeed, I couldn't quite figure out how they cost twice as much as the Tamiya circa 1969 kit of the same type, which was almost as good - maybe losing 5% to the Dragon kit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thought that I'd get a Sherman to get back into the AFV business again. Problem is that I'm kinda stuck between the M4A3E8, Sherman Firefly and the M4A3E2 "Jumbo" with the long 76mm gun...does anyone do this one in 1/35?


----------



## jamierd (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldnt mind giving armour a shot never done it but willing to try anything


----------



## muller (Sep 10, 2009)

It's good fun jamie, you can get away with stuff you wouldn't on an aircraft (ie. f*ck ups! Its all weathering/battle damage! ) 

Tamiya do some good 1/35 stuff thats not too expensive.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll do one..!


----------

